
Ask HN: Have you ever created a physical product prototype? - vanilla-almond
How did you did it? Did you use a 3D printer? Or the services of a 3D printing company? Or did you go direct to a manufacturer? Or some other method? What advice or recommendations would you give to someone interested in prototyping a physical product?
======
horsecranium
My buddy has and is using a cnc service at a local metal tech business. He
spends 90% of his time waiting for the company to fit in his projects. If he
owned the machine he could move forward a lot faster.

------
ljsocal
There are tons of very talented prototype builders. They are usually called
model makers

